# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Looking for Optometrist in BC

## horizon

Hi i am a young and motivated Optician from BC, I currently own a highend dispensery and i am looking for a new Optometrist to take over from my former on-site Optometrist. All equipment is in place and ready to be used, we have a large client base and are always looking to expand.

----------

